# New Flower Room Design



## KushmasterJ (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking a bit forward, I'm about 20 days away from harvesting and I couldn't help but begin making plans for my next project. Instead of a large closet ill be getting a whole bedroom 

I'll be running 6 400 watt HPS lamps, each lamp will cover a 4x4 area delivering 3000-3500 lumens per square foot. I'm going to put together 2 drip systems since the setup is going to be divided into two sections.I'm going to use Dutch Leach Trays each filled with cocopeat slabs slightly tilted for run-off to return to the reservoir. Room for a total of 100 sites. I plan on keeping things 100 percent organic, and I'm also considering C02 enrichment... seeing it in action with my current grow has me convinced that its worth it.


I do have one question for anyone willing to help:
I'll talk about only 3 lamps, since I'd be doing the same exact thing on the other side...
I'm pretty set on using light movers, looking at the first picture they would move the lamps from left to right... purchasing light movers for all of the lamps would be costly and use more energy, so what i was wondering is: WOULD I BE ABLE TO USE 3 TRACKS PERFECTLY ALIGNED, PROPERLY SECURE 3 REFLECTORS TO EACHOTHER, AND RUN ONLY ONE MOTOR FOR THE CENTER LAMP THAT WOULD MOVE THE OTHER 2 LAMPS ON DRIVE WHEELS ALONE? 

The 6 rpm intelli drive is supposed to be able to handle over 50 lbs of weight... are there any complications anyone could forsee? i plan on doing it proper, nothing too mickey mouse... made a quick sketch of what it would look like.

anyway thats about it haha, thanks for any input:guitar:


----------



## greenfriend (Jan 22, 2009)

I think you'd be better off using 2 1000W with light movers.  you could cover a 8x8 area if your light rail is 6 ft long, however I prefer to use a 1000W for each 4x4 in my flower room.  Co2 will be ineffective without enough lighting.  other that that sounds like a good setup


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 22, 2009)

Thats a good set up there mate   The light movers are not necessary. You can just mount them on the ceiling and buy light adjusters that move them up and down. You would save yourself a ton on money I think   but never looked into what motorized light moves cost  But it looks like you know what you are doing so green mojo ta ya


----------



## Weedabix (Jan 22, 2009)

hang your lamps from a max hight,train a fan on the lamps that will gently sway them,moveing them say 4 to 6 inches.this is enough to never have shadowes in any of your green!keeping down your watts and cooling your lamps!


----------



## KushmasterJ (Jan 22, 2009)

I think I'd be better off using 3 600 watt lights on each side, they would provide 270,000 lumens. 2 1000 watts would provide 280,000 lumens but the 600's would give way better light distribution and also would generate less heat and more importantly use less electricity. I wanted to use 600's originally but thought about 400's to save on the power bill. My average cost is around 18-20 cents per Kw, running 6 600 watt ballasts would cost 264 dollars a month.. Which I'm sure i could get away with in a 3 bedroom house if i use hardly anything else besides necessary fans and pumps... rethinking it I'll probably just go with the 600's...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 22, 2009)

WoW you pay 18-20 cents pre Kw   Thats a lot of money pre Kw. I only pay 5 cents for the first 1000Kw and 10 cents for anything over that


----------

